# Hep with Step adoption uk



## michelleclare

Hi
today after nearly 6 years of no contact my daughters bio father got in touch asking for me to file for step adoption. Here is my story
me and my ex had a baby girl in may of 2007 not planned but wanted!
we had been together for 3 years and for 2 of them i experienced domestic violence in every shape and form. It was not till i gave birth did i realised that now i am endangering my daughters life and i had to leave we split up.
I did not want to stop contact between them, but he stopped it himself.
After a few years had passed he asked to see her which again i said yes but it had to be in a control environment I.e contact centre. Then i heard nothing until today! i am in shock as i have been asking for him to let my partner adopt for years and he has always denied.
He is a job hopper so child support never get to him in time so never pays, but today i was informed from child support a payment plan has been put into place for £180 a month again to my shock!
Then i see a message from ex asking for adoption paper to be sent to him he wants out!

so my question is what now i have phoned my council and they refered but could not give much more info to what is next?
Anyone been there done it or doing it?
thanks again!


----------

